# Moving On: Leupold & Nikon Scopes



## blue9 (Nov 3, 2006)

Fresh from my caliber advice - thanks guys - I need to put a good 3-9X40 scope on a bolt action rifle.

Just like everyone else, I'm looking at the Leupold VX-II and III, but shying away from the price tag of the III. I know, I know, scopes are where the good money is spent, but the III is still around $500.

Been hearing good thinks about the Nikon Monarch (don't recall which model exactly - BDC or UCC), and that it's light transmission is as good as the VX-III, but it's priced at the VX-II level. Any thoughts on this or any other solid players in the $300-$500 range?

Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

In the $300-$500 price range you could also consider a Zeiss Conquest in 3-9x40 or 3.5-10x44. A Burris signiture is also a good scope, but heavy.

Leupold is still my 1st choice with a LR/B&C reticle, or if you develop a special re-load in the future, send the scope to Leupold and they'll put in a specially calibrated LR type reticle. It is calibrated specifically to the bullet/powder/velocity/sight height/avg temp/avg altitude of your hunting rifle. It works exactly as advertised. It is available from Leupold's custom shop for $200.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Get the VX-ll. Still made in America, and guaranteed forever. Some other scopes come with the forever warranty, but we've learned that "forever" isn't really forever if the company restructures or sells. Leupold should be around longer than we are! You won't be sorry! Good luck!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a VX-II 4-12X42mm on my bolt 25-06. It is a really clear scope with a crisp image. It is a really good scope for that 100 to 200 yard range. The only thing I do not like about it is the lose of field of view when above the 9X zoom. I like a larger field of view when deer hunting since I tend to lose target (most of my shots are running targets) after the first or second shot. SInce the VX-II I have now sits on that 25-06 (new gun older scope) it should be a perfect match. IMHO I look for a scope that can produce good maginification without losing field of view for that 100 and 200 yard. The VX-II that I have can do this. I have found cheaper scopes out there that are really good but lack the clear image.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you are considering a VX-II I would suggest looking at the Nikon Buckmaster, better scope IMO than the VX-II. I have 2, they are great scopes.

huntin1


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

From a guy who sells guns and scopes I would get a leupold all day long over the nikon, build better buy far. True the Nikon is cheaper and in the monarch line your looking at 95% light transmission but the just are not build that good, I've had a number of them and now I dont have any because I sold them all, been disappointed with scopes that loose there zero or reticle problems. Also see a lot more nikon being send in for repair than leupolds. With all of that said, burris and zeiss are two more to look at, both make an excellent scope. You could also look at the Bushnell Elite line, they aren't a bad scope either. The 4200 Elite also runs 95% light transmission and a 3x9-40mm runs 200 bucks.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

my dad has a moarch 3-9x40 and it is a very nice clear scope but i hate the cross hairs, they are target size and its hard to find them in the bush for a runnin shot. He got the scope with his gun so he did not choose the scope, we both like think hairs. But i shoot a smith and wesson 3-9x42 and that scope is awesome, it is clearier the vx-1 and vx-2 but havnt compared the vx-3 but i got it for 190 bucks in spokane. and it comes with a lifetime original owner warranty. So far this year i have used 2 shots and dropped 2 deer right on the spot so it holds zero very well, but its also got good leupold rings and bases. i would definatly look at a smith and wesson.


----------

